# BFD 1124 & 24 filters: howto?



## fastleo63 (Apr 26, 2006)

What is the correct sequence for a 24 filters setup with REW+BFD (one subwoofer only, but too many peaks to correct with only 12 filters and no possibility for further room treatment and/or sub repositioning)?
An example list of operations:
1) Electrical connections (pre out -> BFD in 1 -> out 1 -> BFD in 2 -> out 2 -> sub in)
2) Sweep measurement
3) Find peaks <xxHz (at what frequency? 80Hz or so?)
4) Calculate filters
5) Send filters to BFD channel 1
6) Find peaks >xxHz
7) Calculate filters
8) Send filters to BFD channel 2
Is the above list correct?
I read a few posts, but I haven't much time to search deeply.
I don't know if someone had solved this problem.
In that case, excuse me!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd be interested to see your response graph. It's unlikely that you really need 24 filters to correct a sub's response.

To corrcet your response fix the big peaks first; the little wiggles are inaudible.


----------



## fastleo63 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ayreonaut said:


> I'd be interested to see your response graph...


I cannot show the graph because the problem is not on my home theater, but on my friend's one...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Naught said. No one should need that many filters. Either they are over-equalizing, trying to smooth out every little ripple, or the sub needs to be relocated to a better position (if that’s possible). Also, try using the 1/3- or 1/6-octave smoothing – that will make the graph “look” better and as such easier to resist the temptation to over equalize.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

